# أفضل قسم بهندسة الطيران



## عقيد ركن طيار (18 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أرجو مساعدتي , لانني أريد دراسة هندسة الطيران وأريد أفضل قسم في هندسة 


الطيران يمكن من خلاله دراسة الطائرات بشيء من التفصيل وأرجو ألا تبخلوا 


على أخوكم بالمساعدة 


وتقبلوا فائق إحترامي


----------



## كالاسد (19 أبريل 2006)

هندسة الطيران بشكل بسيط تنقسم الى قسمين تصميم و تصنيع و طبعا التصنيع اشمل و احلى و يكون فيه التصميم بعد  و ما عندنا بالدول العربيه التصنيع


----------



## aerospace8 (20 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم.. بالنسبة لعلم هندسة الطيران فهو ينقسم الى 4 اقسام رئيسية:
1-Aerodynamics
2-Structure
3-Propulsion
4-Control
وطبعا كلهم مرتبطين ببعض لتصميم او تصنيع اي مركبة طائرة.. وعندنا في هندسة الطيران في القاهرة بندرس ال 4 تخصصات بشكل عام خلال 4 سنوات التخصص وبعدين اللي عايز يتخصص في تخصص معين بعد كده بيكمل دراسة بعد التخرج.. ارجو اكون قدمت افادة.. هذا والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## aerospace8 (20 أبريل 2006)

بالنسبة كمان لموضوع التصنيع انا طبعا اتفق مع الاخ كالاسد ان مفيش تصنيع في الدول العربية لكن يوجد في مصر مصانع الهيئة العربية للتصنيع بتصنع طائرات الk-8 بشكل كامل من الالف للياء وهي طائرة fighter صينية لكن اعتقد انها مصممة للتدريب


----------



## م/ مصطفي (27 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

فعلا كام قال اخي/aerospace8 ..هذه الاقسام الاربعه هما اساس قسم هندسه الطيران ..و سوف اضيف توضيح بسيط لكل قسم ..

اول خطوه لصناعه الطائره هيا تحديد الحمل التي سوف تتحمله الطائره من ركاب و امتعه و هكذا..
و لذلك يدخل قسم Propulsion اولا وهو لتحيد الthurth او قوه الدفع التي سوف يخرجها المحرك بناء علي الحمل الكلي التي سوف تتحمله الطائره ..و ياخذ في الاعتبار ايضا ان الطاقه الماخوذه من المحرك هيا الطاقه الوحيده للطائره و التي من خلالها تعمل الدوائر الكهربيه و التكيف و الرفيهات الاخري في الطائره .

- Aerodynamic (القسم المفضل لدي  ) وهو يدرس جميع القوي الواقعه علي الطائره (ويحسبها كاقيمه عدديه)..و هذه القوي نتيجه طيارنها بسرعه المحرك الموضوع لها (و المعلوم طاقته من قسم الPropulsion) .. و هذه القوي من امثلتها lift - Drag -Weight - Thurth ..وكل قوه تنقسم لانواع اخري منها .
ولذلك انا اعتقد انه اكتر قسم مرتبط بالطائره جدااا 

- Structure و هو يدرس كل قطعه في الطائره و هل سوف تتحمل القوي الواقعه عليها و التي تم حسابها من قسم الAerodynamic و يبحث عن نوع الماده التي سوف تتحمل هذه القوي (و هذا القسم يميل بصوره كبيره الي التصميم ).

- Contrall (stabililty و هو يدرس اتزان الطائره ..و يدرس ايضا مدي استجابه الاجزاء المتحركه في الطائره مثل(Flap-Rudder-Elerron-Stablizer ) و يري هل هذه الاجزاء سوف تستجيب للطيار تحت القوي الواقعه عليها ام لا .

وانا اعتقد من وجهه نظري ان اهم قسمين هم الAerodynamic + Propulsion ..و من وجهه نظري ايضا ان الAerodynamic افضل .

ارجو ان اكون قدمت نبذه بسيطه جدااااا عن اقسام هندسه طيران في مصر ..و اسف علي الاطاله.

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته


----------

